# NVIDIA 8800gts Problema

## gosiris

Salve ragazzi, eccomi qui a postare un problema serio che credo sia senza risoluzione:

Ho un sistema a 64bit cioè processore AMD Dual Core 64bit 5000+ e scheda video NVIDIA 8800gts e schermo wide screen Samsung SyncMaster  932mw da 19.

Il mio problema è questo: se setto in xorg.conf in driver "nvidia" il mio sistema si blocca, xorg non parte (cioè il log in /var/log non viene proprio creato) e il kernel va in panic, senza contare che lo schermo diventa nero, e la spia lampeggia, e sono costretto a resettare.

Sono così costretto ad usare i driver "nv" e non ho la possibilità di ulizzare Compiz, e quindi l'accellerazione 3D.

Per curiosità ho tentato di provare ad usare anche la scheda interna video, una ATI, poichè la NVICIA è una PCI Express, ma il problema è ideneo. Ho addirittura installato anche Vista a 64bit e scaricato i driver dal sito e mi da lo stesso identico problema!

Anche XP a 64bit, stesso problema! Sembra incredibile.. come cavolo posso fare ad utilizzare la mia scheda nvidia in 64bit?! Sarà colpa del monitor ? o che so io ? no non lo so  :Razz:  aiutatemi!

p.s. vi posto il mio xorg.conf ma non credo servirà a molto, dato che il sistema manco mi da i log dello stesso xorg se setto "nvidia" ----> http://pastebin.com/m11c46339

Ditemi voi cosa posso ancora provare a fare.. ah, i driver per NVIDIA li ho provati tutti, dai 173.x agli ultimi 177.x e anche con slaky, ubuntu e qualsiasi distro, sempre stesso problema.

----------

## Peach

ciao gosiris.

tento due ipotesi:

1) un possibile bug che affligge la 8800 gst. 

Non so se hai già verificato, ma magari avere un riscontro di configurazioni funzionanti con questa scheda farebbe escludere possibili problemi per i quali non puoi far altro che sperare nel lavoro degli sviluppatori dei driver linux.

2) un possibile problema con Xorg, come anche tu hai pensato.

In questo caso, così a naso ti domando se hai provato a disabilitare il composite e anche in che modo hai generato Xorg.conf e se hai seguito qualche guida in particolare.

3) un possibile problema di configurazione del kernel.

beh questo potrebbe capitare, in relazione alla configurazione relativa al bus pci-e o qualcos'altro... magari prima però sarebbe il caso di percorrere le prime due strade  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gosiris

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ciao gosiris.
> 
> tento due ipotesi:
> 
> 1) un possibile bug che affligge la 8800 gst. 
> ...

 

per Xorg è lo stesso che uso con "nv" e lui credo sia perfetto, anche perchè quello nativo della distro + "nvidia" e il composite, e SI ho provato a togleire il Compiz, per quanto riguarda il kernel, ho tutto abilitato nella sezione Device driver PCI e siccome con lspci la scheda viene vista.. riporto le righe relative a lspci | grep nvidia

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

Tutto qui.. ditemi voi  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *gosiris wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   ciao gosiris.
> 
> tento due ipotesi:
> 
> 1) un possibile bug che affligge la 8800 gst. 
> ...

 

scusa, e riguardo al punto 1?

edit: e anche per quanto riguarda la creazione di xorg.conf e del config del kernel, aggiungo. 

inoltre che funzioni con il driver nv non significa nulla (o altro), perché è possibile che sia una combinazione delle opzioni attivate sul driver e qualche problema specifico della scheda, per quello chiedo delucidazioni riguardo al punto 1

edit1: facendo una rapida ricerca nel forum, non c'è nessuno che ha segnalato problemi così gravi con la 8800.

ribadisco la richiesta di informazioni riguardo alla creazione della conf del kernel e di xorg.

In più se puoi posteresti pure l'output di `lspci` ?

Aggiungo, visto che me ne ero dimenticato prima, che abilitare *tutte* le opzioni nel kernel non aggiunge stabilità allo stesso. potrebbe -capita a chiunque- di essersi perso qualcosa, in particolar modo se si configura a manina.

ciao

edit2: dimenticavo... `soccia che smemorato`... hai modificato al configurazione del driver? hai abilitato qualche opzione tipo side band addressing o write through (? si chiamava così?) ??

----------

## gosiris

 *Peach wrote:*   

> edit2: dimenticavo... `soccia che smemorato`... hai modificato al configurazione del driver? hai abilitato qualche opzione tipo side band addressing o write through (? si chiamava così?) ??

 

No non l'ho fatto questo, hai qualche wiki a riguardo ?

----------

## Peach

 *gosiris wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   edit2: dimenticavo... `soccia che smemorato`... hai modificato al configurazione del driver? hai abilitato qualche opzione tipo side band addressing o write through (? si chiamava così?) ?? 
> 
> No non l'ho fatto questo, hai qualche wiki a riguardo ?

 

basta fare una ricerca nel forum.

scusa, ti dispiacerebbe rispondere alle altre domande?

----------

## gosiris

eccoti il mio `lspci`

sunshine osiris # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 7910

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 7913

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 7917

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

03:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value

sunshine osiris # 

Che altro vuoi sapere ? :]

----------

## nikko96

 *gosiris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...................[CUT]............................
> 
> p.s. vi posto il mio xorg.conf ma non credo servirà a molto, dato che il sistema manco mi da i log dello stesso xorg se setto "nvidia" ----> http://pastebin.com/m11c46339
> ...

 

Dal file postato vedo che dovresti provare a ridurre al minimo le ozioni di "tuning fine" diciamo.

Intanto dovresti caricare il modulo glx e decommentare la sezione dri l'opzione AIGLX,hai provato a seguire la guida ufficiale gentoo

sui driver nvidia?

Ciao

----------

## gosiris

Allora ragazzi riguardo il mio problema, vi porto buone nuove.. 

Assolutamente non C'E' problema nel mio xorg, dopo che ho provveduto ad alcune modifiche il problema persiste.. Così ho chiamato un mio amico che ha portato il suo monitor (un vecchio Olidata 4:3 LCD) qui perchè io pensavo fosse colpa del mio Monitor e stesso problema anche con lu e il suo schermoi; allora mi sono deciso a staccare la scheda video, l'ho portata a casa di questo mio amico e dopo averla sistemata e aver montato il mio di monitor ho avviato il live cd di sabayon x64 che autoconfigura X con tanto di 3D etc.. e HA FUNZIONATO!

Quindi non mi resta da pensare che sia un problema relativo alla mia scheda madre dato che lui ha una motherboard completamente differente dalla mia, io ho una ASUS M2A-VM, lui una ASROCK.

Allora idee ? Che posso fare arrivato a questo punto ?

Se è un problema relativo alla scheda madre, ciò non spiegherebbe il funzionamento su sistema x86; neanche può essere un problema riguardante la scheda video poichè al mio amico ha funzionato sia in x86 che x64, e col mio Monitor!!!!

Help  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

Purtroppo non siamo in possesso di sfere magiche per vedere cos'ha il tuo sistema che non va. La tua inefficienza nel provvedere informazioni che ti sono state chieste non faranno altro che farti penare e allungare i tempi (anche indefinitivamente) che affliggono il tuo sistema, oltre che frustrare chi cerca pazientemente di venire in tuo aiuto.

Ma procediamo con calma, giusto per capirci.

Nel tuo ultimo post non dici QUALI modifiche hai apportato al tuo xorg.

Né io né altri in questo forum conoscono la tua dimestichezza con linux, e anche se fosse, potrebbe benissimo essere una svista o altro.

Da quello che tu dici semplicemente sei riuscito ad escludere (sempre per il discorso che noi non sappiamo quello che tu hai fatto finché non ce lo dimostri) che la tua scheda video abbia dei problemi fisici gravi.

Precedentemente avevo appurato che:

 *Peach wrote:*   

> edit1: facendo una rapida ricerca nel forum, non c'è nessuno che ha segnalato problemi così gravi con la 8800.

 

Nonostante questo non vengono esclusi i problemi ad xorg perché continui ad eludere le domande che io e nikko96 ti abbiamo fatto:

 *Peach wrote:*   

> in che modo hai generato Xorg.conf e se hai seguito qualche guida in particolare.

 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ribadisco la richiesta di informazioni riguardo alla creazione della conf del kernel e di xorg. 

 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> scusa, ti dispiacerebbe rispondere alle altre domande?

 

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> hai provato a seguire la guida ufficiale gentoo sui driver nvidia?

 

penso che a questo punto sia necessario:

1) dirci come hai configurato il kernel (a mano? genkernel?)

2) seguire ex novo la guida alla configurazione di xorg

3) seguire ex novo la guida nvidia

4) postare i risultati (come suggerito anche nelle guide): cioè postare la configurazione generata e, in caso di errori, l'output di 

```
# grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## gosiris

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Purtroppo non siamo in possesso di sfere magiche per vedere cos'ha il tuo sistema che non va. La tua inefficienza nel provvedere informazioni che ti sono state chieste non faranno altro che farti penare e allungare i tempi (anche indefinitivamente) che affliggono il tuo sistema, oltre che frustrare chi cerca pazientemente di venire in tuo aiuto.
> 
> Ma procediamo con calma, giusto per capirci.
> 
> Nel tuo ultimo post non dici QUALI modifiche hai apportato al tuo xorg.
> ...

 

1) kernel configuarato con genkernel

2) xorg configurato con Xorg -configure e vert e horz sync settati con l'user manual del monitor in mano dal quale ho  preso i dati

3) guida nvidia seguita 800 volte e ripetuta con vari driver, dai 173.x a 177.x

4)

osiris@sunshine ~ $ grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

(WW) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

osiris@sunshine ~ $ 

Ora tocca a me, non ha senso quello che dite perchè io provo se funge la scheda o il monitor attraverso il livecd di sabayon x64 3.5 ed è lo stesso che ho usato qui e che ho usato dal mio amico, io non ho fatto nient'altro che mettere il cd, riavviare e aspettare... a me si è spento il monitor prim'ancora che gdm startasse infatti in /var/log non c'erano log relativi a X, strano ma vero, questo per farvi capire che le mie configurazione e quelle del mio amico con questo sistema di TEST attraverso la live sono state elminate dimodocchè da avere un sistema quasi "simile" da un lato o per meglio dire, VERGINE. 

Come vi spiegate che al mio amico con la mia scheda e il mio monitor ma il suo PC sabayon parte e il 3d funge, mentre a casa mia col mio PC no ? Perchè ? 

p.s. xorg non sa nessun errore, non parte proprio il sistema si blocca prima che carichi gdm quindi io sono costretto a resettare, lo ripeto.

----------

## Peach

 *Quote:*   

> Come vi spiegate che al mio amico con la mia scheda e il mio monitor ma il suo PC sabayon parte e il 3d funge, mentre a casa mia col mio PC no ? Perchè ? 

 

perchè hai configurato male la tua macchina?  :Wink: 

ovviamente sto scherzando

riguardo a sabayon non so quanto fidarmi, il metodo di autoconfigurazione di sabayon non so come imposta la cosa, in più posso solo pensare che sia qualcosa che sia legato al kernel, ma io eviterei di perdermi nel dire "sabayon funziona" "sabayon non funziona". basiamoci su quello che vuoi fare: configurare gentoo, in particolare Xorg sul tuo pc. L'unico modo, come cercavo di farti capire, è essere sistematici e scientifici, quanto più possibile: si parte da Xorg, poi si va a ritroso (driver, kernel, hardware) quando le configurazioni sono state controllate.

 *gosiris wrote:*   

> p.s. xorg non sa nessun errore, non parte proprio il sistema si blocca prima che carichi gdm quindi io sono costretto a resettare, lo ripeto.

 

 :Shocked: 

scusa? NESSUN ERRORE  :Question: 

e questo come lo chiami?

 *gosiris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
> ```
> ...

 

a meno che il grep tu non l'abbia fatto da qualche altra parte, direi che ricalca perfettamente quanto diceva nikko96.

il che mi fa sospettare, così come aveva fatto sospettare nikko96, che la guida nvidia non sia stata seguida molto bene.  :Exclamation: 

Prendendo come buono il config di xorg che avevi postato precedentemente

si nota chiaramente che hai saltato un passaggio, dimenticandoti di caricare i moduli glx.

e indovina chi te l'aveva già detto?

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Intanto dovresti caricare il modulo glx e decommentare la sezione dri l'opzione AIGLX

 

sinceramente non capisco perché ti ostini a non leggere con attenzione quello che ti viene detto e quello che c'è scritto nelle guide.

PS: SE per caso tu ti fossi accorto e avessi provveduto a questa mancanza, allora RI-QUOTO:

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Nel tuo ultimo post non dici QUALI modifiche hai apportato al tuo xorg.
> 
> Né io né altri in questo forum conoscono la tua dimestichezza con linux, e anche se fosse, potrebbe benissimo essere una svista o altro. 

 

sei cieco?

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 4) postare i risultati (come suggerito anche nelle guide): cioè postare la configurazione generata

 

----------

## djinnZ

 *gosiris wrote:*   

> scheda interna video, una ATI

 se hai più schede sul computer (volendo le puoi persino configurare entrambe) devi specificare il bus

```
BusID "PCI:xx:xx:x"

Option "BusType" "PCIE"
```

per la nvidia e 

```
BusID "PCI:xx:xx:x"

Option "BusType" "PCI" 
```

per la ati.

----------

## gosiris

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> BusID "PCI:xx:xx:x"
> 
> ...

 

l nuovo Xorg è questo , configurato con i dati alla mano del mio hardware ma il problema persiste..

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e questo come lo chiami?
> 
> gosiris wrote:
> ...

 

Mio caro Peach, l'error in quell Xorg.log è relativo al fatto che avevo startato X con i driver NV per poter accedere a gentoo appunto e scrivere quel post.

----------

## Onip

 *gosiris wrote:*   

> Mio caro Peach, l'error in quell Xorg.log è relativo al fatto che avevo startato X con i driver NV per poter accedere a gentoo appunto e scrivere quel post.

 

postare un log relativo ad una situazione che non presenta disfunzionalità è autolesionismo bello e buono...

----------

## gosiris

 *gosiris wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> BusID "PCI:xx:xx:x"
> 
> ...

 

Se voi escludete sia un problema hardware come io penso, allora potremmo concentrarci nel kernel conf!

Ditemi voi cosa volete sapere a riguardo e io posto! Nel frattempo cerco di farvi avere i log relativi al mancato start di X con i driver "nvidia", vediamo se riesco a far loggare il sistema.

----------

## Peach

 *gosiris wrote:*   

> Se voi escludete sia un problema hardware come io penso, allora potremmo concentrarci nel kernel conf!
> 
> Ditemi voi cosa volete sapere a riguardo e io posto! Nel frattempo cerco di farvi avere i log relativi al mancato start di X con i driver "nvidia", vediamo se riesco a far loggare il sistema.

 

grazie

se poi riesci ad incollare su pastebin anche il .config del kernel che stai usando, tanto meglio, così ci portiamo avanti.

Per me il tuo Xorg.0.log ora come ora non ha problemi, eliminerei giusto due cose, penso che come l'ho modificato possa andare bene 

http://pastebin.com/m19aed11b

----------

## nikko96

Ragazzi,forse c'entra poco e niente con il problema,o meglio sto per dire una

 baggianata,ma potrebbe essere che la nvidia non sfrutti il PCIE perchè la mb

non ne è munita? Perlomeno  così misembra dall'output di lspci.

Ciao

P.S. Chiedo venia,non avrebbe potuto usare una nvidia pcie senza un connettore pcie

----------

## gosiris

Allora, ecco qui il .config del kernel che attualmente utilizzo!

----------

## Peach

 *gosiris wrote:*   

> Allora, ecco qui il .config del kernel che attualmente utilizzo!

 

scusa, forse me la sono persa: che versione? inoltre usi i gentoo-sources?

----------

## gosiris

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *gosiris wrote:*   Allora, ecco qui il .config del kernel che attualmente utilizzo! 
> 
> scusa, forse me la sono persa: che versione? inoltre usi i gentoo-sources?

 

il kernel è 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 e si penso siano i gentoo-sources, poichè da quanto ho installato gentoo si trovano in /usr/src/ e per compilare uno genkernel 

p.s. cos'è che ti sei perso ?

----------

## Peach

 *gosiris wrote:*   

> scusa, forse me la sono persa: che versione? inoltre usi i gentoo-sources?

 

il kernel è 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 e si penso siano i gentoo-sources, poichè da quanto ho installato gentoo si trovano in /usr/src/ e per compilare uno genkernel 

p.s. cos'è che ti sei perso ?[/quote]

mi sono perso la versione del kernel

cmq sicuro non sia la 2.6.25-r7?

posteresti un 

```
# ls -l /usr/src/
```

  :Question: 

ciao

----------

## gosiris

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *gosiris wrote:*   scusa, forse me la sono persa: che versione? inoltre usi i gentoo-sources? 
> 
> il kernel è 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 e si penso siano i gentoo-sources, poichè da quanto ho installato gentoo si trovano in /usr/src/ e per compilare uno genkernel 
> 
> p.s. cos'è che ti sei perso ?

 

mi sono perso la versione del kernel

cmq sicuro non sia la 2.6.25-r7?

posteresti un 

```
# ls -l /usr/src/
```

  :Question: 

ciao[/quote]

osiris@sunshine ~ $ ls -l /usr/src/

totale 176

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    73 16 set 15:59 compila.sh

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 79363 17 set 13:27 config

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 74164 22 ago 17:32 config-2.6.24

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    22 22 ago 17:30 linux -> linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root  4096 17 set 14:19 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root  4096 23 ago 21:08 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

osiris@sunshine ~ $ 

fidati sto usando il kernel 2.6.24 e tral'altro:

osiris@sunshine ~ $ eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

osiris@sunshine ~ $ 

 :Smile: 

Uffaaa come posso per abilitare questo 3D ?!?! mmm

----------

## Peach

 *gosiris wrote:*   

> Uffaaa come posso per abilitare questo 3D ?!?! mmm

 

così sto dando un'occhiata veloce al tuo config direi - così a naso - che hai lanciato genkernel così senza opzioni. In altre parole sei fortunato che la macchina ti si avvii e non ti si pianti ogni pié sospinto.

Giusto per dirne una: hai tutti i filesystems abilitati come MODULI

nonostante nell'handbook nella sezione relativa alla configurazione del kernel c'è scritto -cito:

 *Handbook wrote:*   

> E' importante sapere anche che se non si usano ext2 o ext3 come filesystem potrebbe essere necessario configurare manualmente il kernel usando genkernel --menuconfig all e aggiungere il supporto per il filesystem scelto nel kernel (cioè non come modulo).

 

Puoi farti un'idea di come funziona genkernel guardando (l'ormai deprecata) guida su genkernel:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/genkernel.xml

oppure puoi iniziare ad affrontare lo scoglio più grande per chiunque usi linux: 

configurare il kernel a mano:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kernel-config.xml

buona lettura.

----------

## gosiris

Allora il genkernel l'ho lanciato con

genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/config --splash --install --clean all

config è il file di conf che ho messo appunto, il problema dei moduli su filesystem si risolve e ok, ma il mio problema è un'altro fondamentalmente...

----------

## Peach

 *gosiris wrote:*   

> Allora il genkernel l'ho lanciato con
> 
> genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/config --splash --install --clean all
> 
> config è il file di conf che ho messo appunto, il problema dei moduli su filesystem si risolve e ok, ma il mio problema è un'altro fondamentalmente...

 

si capisco il discorso, ma genkernel abilita tutto di default e sinceramente è un lavoraccio mettersi a trovare quello che fa casino, evidentemente il "default" di genkernel nel tuo caso non va bene (tipo scheda madre troppo nuova o altro).

L'unica cosa che posso suggerirti di fare è iniziare a far pulizia su quello che ha fatto genkernel, disabilitando quello che non hai (in particolar modo nella sezione "Device Drivers"): le guide che ti ho linkato aiutano moltissimo e oltre a quello, quando non sai cosa fa una particolare opzione puoi sempre guardare l'help relativo.

Ti puoi anche aiutare disabilitando i moduli che non vengono caricati, il listato dei moduli caricati ce l'hai con il comando 

```
# lsmod
```

In più posso dirti di andare fin da subito a ravanare nelle sezioni:

Character Devices

e Graphic Support 

(quest'ultima viene anche citata nella guida nvidia se non vado errato)

la potenzialità di linux sono nella sua configurabilità

ma la configurabilità ha un prezzo  :Sad: 

----------

## riquito

ciao gosiris,

a parte il kernel, proviamo a ritoccare il tuo xorg.conf

In <<section "module">> togli

    Load "dri"

elimina o commenta le righe riguardanti

#Section "DRI"

#      Mode 0666

#EndSection

Sotto "section device" abilita i driver nvidia

Section "Device"

        .....

        Driver          "nvidia"

        .....

riemergi i drivers nvidia per sicurezza

emerge nvidia-drivers

ed abilitali

eselect opengl set nvidia

incrocia le dita e lancia

startx

----------

## gosiris

Ragazzi, alla fine ho risolto.. come ? Reinstallando Gentoo per stavolta x86 etutto worka, credo che a sto punto sia per forza un problema hardware, magari della scheda madre.. (stesso file xorg.conf tral'altro..)

Cmq vorrei ringraziare tutti per il vostro interessamento! alla prox  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non so fino a che punto. Io ho un problema simile (assolutamente non risolto) con una ati ed inizio a credere che sia un problema di linking verso la libreria sbagliata (è solo una impressione)

----------

## Laux

Non vorrei essere l'ultimo che arriva e spara la ca**ata, ma nel mio peregrinare per il web in cerca della soluzione al mio problema, mi pare di aver visto che alcuni lamentavano problemi con la scheda che hai tu, e tutto veniva ricondotto alle versioni di xorg-server-1.5 che sono attualmente in conflitto con i drivers nVidia, causando problemi che presenti anche tu.

Prova a spulciare un po'...

----------

